# Ne/Si or Ni/Se



## oblivion7 (Jan 13, 2016)

I recently typed myself as an INFJ but the most frustrating problem for me is that I don't understand Ni and also since its described in a mystical special way I doubt as to whether I really have it as my dominant function. 

So I read most of the cognitive functions thread trying to find the function axes i use and reading a lot of posts I started doubting whether I was sensor or intuitive. I wish cognitive functions test was more visual than words because i think visual tests are more accurate, atleast i wouldn't confuse myself over certain words used in function tests. So searching for some picture based test I came upon an article. I lost the source but this was the picture









the article described that sensors will take in more details like how many girls are there the colour of their dresses, if they are have footwear or not, while intuitives will try to think of what may have happened how the girl who fell in the water feels etc 

My response upon seeing the picture was as such
When I glanced this picture I immediately thought of the prank of lord Krishna on gopis, Krishna stealing the dresses of Gopis when they bath in the river but I know its not related. I thought of this because my eyes saw the girl who fell in the muddy water and the way she is looking up I pictured the gopis looking up in the same way.
Then my eyes took in the whole picture. I immediately thought of Little woman novel, somehow the concept of sisters looking after each other came to my mind and how the bond among them is usually represented as one sister being the most mature, looking after the youngest one, and the middle children mostly being playful. 

Its not that I had to think a lot for these connections, it just happened spontaneously. The moment i looked at the girl that had fallen in the muddy water the image of Krishna flashed in my mind. I made that Little women sisters connection because my mind said 'Little women'. 
Seems my mind is crazy. I stopped after these two connections, the image did not interest me much. Most of the time when I look at ordinary objects I do not form connections. I just see it, but when I think that something has some hidden message it interests me. 
I'm trying to determine whether I use Ne/Si or Ni/Se axes.


----------



## oblivion7 (Jan 13, 2016)

Also I came across a picture thread discussing the different images that Ne/Si and Ni/Se users are attracted to and I came across this picture which I was attracted to 








When I saw this picture then I immediately thought of how terrorists are employing small children in warfare, training them in arms from young age when they should be enjoying their childhood. When I saw this picture today I also thought of how it could be also interpreted as child labour but seeing the gun i lean more towards my first interpretation. I don't think of other ways to interpret the image. My first thought about something is usually my last, but I am open to other interpretations too when people suggest it, just that I think it is less probable. 

So what function would this be? Looking forward to your suggestions.


----------



## reckful (Jun 19, 2012)

oblivion7 said:


> I recently typed myself as an INFJ but the most frustrating problem for me is that I don't understand Ni and also since its described in a mystical special way I doubt as to whether I really have it as my dominant function.
> ...
> I'm trying to determine whether I use Ne/Si or Ni/Se axes.


I've put some recycled reckful on _mystical Ni_ in the spoiler.


* *




The mystical flavor of some N (and especially Ni) descriptions goes all the way back to Jung, who mostly considered the abstract/concrete component of N/S a component of I/E instead, and conceptualized an N preference primarily in terms of a special ability to perceive the contents of the unconscious and to envision, as Jung put it, "possibilities as to whence [something] came and whither it is going." Jung's Ni-dom portrait has a pretty strong _mystical visionary_ aspect that I don't think a typical INTJ (for example) is very likely to identify with.

And it's not uncommon for MBTI tests — both dichotomy tests and functions tests — to include one or more N questions (or Ni or Ne questions) that I suspect an NF or NP is more likely to choose the N response to than an NTJ. I'd say NTJs are the most _grounded_ of the N's in a number of ways, with the result that the N responses are sometimes too mystical/flaky/whatever to appeal to an NTJ.

As one example: One of the most well-known MBTI books is Please Understand Me, by David Keirsey, and it includes a 70-question test to determine your type. The original version of the book included this question:

Are visionaries
(a) somewhat annoying
(b) rather fascinating​
This was supposed to be an S/N question. Response (a) was supposed to appeal to S's, and (b) to N's. But I thought it was a poor question, because I'm a really strong N but also a pretty strong TJ, and to me, "visionary" has a spiritual new-agey theories-out-of-thin-air connotation, so I chose (a) annoying. I thought the question was better designed to separate NF's from S's than N's from S's. Well, lo and behold, it looks like quite a few NTs (and maybe especially NTJs) must have had the same problem, because Keirsey adjusted the question for purposes of the later version of the book. In Please Understand Me II, the question now reads:

Do you find visionaries and theorists
(a) somewhat annoying
(b) rather fascinating​
I still think the inclusion of "visionaries" makes it a weak question, but it's better than it was.

As another example: As I've said, I'm an INTJ with what I consider strong T and J preferences, and these Ni items from Nardi's cognitive functions test —


Experience a premonition or foresee the distant future.
Gain a profound realization from a mystical state or sudden release of emotions.
Feel attracted to the symbolic, archetypal, or mysterious.
— have too much of a flaky flavor for me to relate to them very well. To identify with that kind of stuff, I think it helps to be an NF or NP (or both), and it probably also helps to be at least somewhat prone to believe in ESP and/or other supernatural stuff — as Jung was. Jung most often gets typed as an INTJ, INTP or INFJ, and the people who consider him an INFJ sometimes point to his mystical bent as one of the reasons they think he was an NF rather than an NT.

BUT NOTE: I should probably clarify that I'm not meaning to suggest that I consider it all that likely that an INFJ will have a significant mystical streak (or identify strongly with those Nardi test items) — and all other things being equal, I think a typical INFP is more likely to embrace mystical stuff than a typical INFJ. (Again, I see _both_ T and J as, to some degree, "grounding" influences.) But, because I think an INTJ is significantly _less_ likely to relate to stuff with a mystical flavor, I most often point to INTJs when I'm making the point that I don't really think it's appropriate to characterize IN_Js (or NJs) in those terms.



And as far as _Ni/Se vs. Ne/Si_ is concerned, it may interest you to know that the whole _function axes_ notion comes from a function model (the Harold Grant function stack) that's inconsistent with Jung, inconsistent with Myers, has never been endorsed by the official MBTI folks, and maybe most importantly — and unlike the respectable districts of the MBTI — has no substantial body of evidence behind it, and indeed, should probably be considered all but _disproven_ at this point.

For more on the bogosity of the function axes (among other issues), see this post, this post, and the posts they link to.

If you've never taken the official "Step I" MBTI, there's a link to that here — and you may be happy to hear that, unlike Nardi's test, it doesn't ask you if you foresee the distant future, or gain profound realizations from a mystical state.


----------



## oblivion7 (Jan 13, 2016)

@reckful your post was quite insightful. 



> And as far as Ni/Se vs. Ne/Si is concerned, it may interest you to know that the whole function axes notion comes from a function model (the Harold Grant function stack) that's inconsistent with Jung, inconsistent with Myers, has never been endorsed by the official MBTI folks, and maybe most importantly — and unlike the respectable districts of the MBTI — has no substantial body of evidence behind it, and indeed, should probably be considered all but disproven at this point.


This was new information for me. I always thought that function pairs could be much more easily analysed than taking the function independently. I still have to read through all the articles and posts mentioned. Thanks for mentioning them.

I agree with you on this


> As another example: As I've said, I'm an INTJ with what I consider strong T and J preferences, and these Ni items from Nardi's cognitive functions test —
> 
> Experience a premonition or foresee the distant future.
> Gain a profound realization from a mystical state or sudden release of emotions.
> ...


I thought so too. I have not liked Nardi's function test because of it. Also most of the statements I don't relate well hence give this is little bit like me option, but it seems too much of it results in being asked to take the test again as the results are inconclusive.

I took the mbti test. I don't know if its official or not. Questions were alright. I wish such tests were more visual than statements and words because sometimes the way we feel and act may not be truly us. The result is attached below 








I do get INFJ most of the time but i don't know whether I really use Ni as my dominant function.


----------



## reckful (Jun 19, 2012)

oblivion7 said:


> I took the mbti test. I don't know if its official or not. Questions were alright. I wish such tests were more visual than statements and words because sometimes the way we feel and act may not be truly us. The result is attached below
> View attachment 489402
> 
> 
> I do get INFJ most of the time but i don't know whether I really use Ni as my dominant function.


As you'll see if you read the posts I've already linked you to, you can be an INFJ without really having a "perceiving function" called "Ni" as your "dominant function."

I suspect you're an INF, and don't have much of a lean in the J/P department.

If you're interested — and _only_ if you're interested — in quite a bit more input from me on T/F and J/P, plus a roundup of online profiles for the four IN types, see this post and the posts it links to.


----------



## oblivion7 (Jan 13, 2016)

Whoa that's lot of info to read through. I'll read through them but it might take some time to respond. But thanks for writing so much. I am intrigued, how can you type so much about a particular topic. Its extensive.


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

oblivion7 said:


> the article described that sensors will take in more details like how many girls are there the colour of their dresses, if they are have footwear or not, *while intuitives will try to think of what may have happened how the girl who fell in the water feels *etc


That seems more like Feeling. 



> View attachment 489338
> 
> 
> My response upon seeing the picture was as such
> ...


Your analysis of the picture seems like Introverted Sensing, if anything, because you are reminiscing what the image reminds you of. Some also suggests Feeling. Both introverted sensing and introverted intuition are about the connection of objects. In my understanding Ni connects events or ideas, which is how they anticipate the following events that could happen. Si is contrasting /comparing past experiences with the current situation/object.

You could also look at the manifestation of the inferior function. Inferior Se has a lack of attention to surroundings and Inferior Ne is the difficultly of experiencing change.


----------



## register (Aug 29, 2013)

oblivion7 said:


> I recently typed myself as an INFJ but the most frustrating problem for me is that I don't understand Ni and also since its described in a mystical special way I doubt as to whether I really have it as my dominant function.
> 
> I'm trying to determine whether I use Ne/Si or Ni/Se axes.



I find the Ne/Si and Ni/Se axis theory to be very real in my own mind and in others I have discussed typology with in depth. As an Ne dominant, I looked at the picture and thought "green-wood-fairies-pixies-a thick cascade of dark hair is what the wood appears to be-maybe I need to dye my hair again". If I look again focusing on the girls I see "laughter-candy-pranks-candy cane- christmas-why did my dog chew up my grandmothers christmas ornament that was made of styrofoam, damned dog".

Notice that Ne leaps from idea to idea that are analogies-"this is LIKE that". The judging functions, Ti or Fi, will tend to shape the leaps that are taken, but when left to freedom, the ideas diverge away from the image onto other topics.

Ni in INFJs and oddly ENTJs is often described as "meaning" or "hidden message" as you described. I suspect it is the language of metaphor "This IS that" 

When used in conjunction with Se, Se (as I have been told) collects data like a collection of post in notes. then as the mind sits quietly , spontaneously the underlying meaning of the collection of post it notes is generated. Ni seems to also function via multiplicity-ie one thing can BE many things. For instance you saw the girls, then they were krishna, then they were little women. You saw the same scene, but from different facets/angles it could appear to be different things.

^^lots of random points based upon hundreds of hours of discussion with an INTJ I dated for a long while on this topic. One final note-very logical INTJs seem to cite Ni as being a form that is filled based upon Te logical boundary conditions. INFJs seem to be different-many seem to seek to understand the meaning inherent in literature or in stories as metaphor. I thought it interesting your mind went to two very similar stories.

Anyways, lots of babble, good luck !


----------



## oblivion7 (Jan 13, 2016)

@jennalee Thanks for your suggestions. I don't think the picture reminded me of something, as in something that I pulled from memory. Its just that the moment I saw the picture these two images flashed across my mind. These connections were not thought upon and I did not try to ponder upon the image any longer because it did not interest me. I have posted another picture which I was attracted to








It is these kinds of picture which grab my attention. The previous picture was used to determine S/N difference in the article and hence I had to work with that.

I think Si users would have taken in a lot of details present in the picture, even if they were reminded of other things. I mean the only detail I took in was that someone is wearing an orange dress, and I don't know if that orange part is skirt or something else. I am writing this without looking at the picture in the moment. 

I am aware that my responses have a feeling touch, and I know that I concentrate on people faces and the vibe the picture gives.

I think my connections are a bit confusing, and hence the difficulty in determining whether I use Ne/Si or Ni/Se axis. 
The second picture may provide some clues, I guess. What did you think of the two pictures. Since it would be from Ne/Si lens your contribution will be useful to my dilemma.


----------



## oblivion7 (Jan 13, 2016)

@register


register said:


> As an Ne dominant, I looked at the picture and thought "green-wood-fairies-pixies-a thick cascade of dark hair is what the wood appears to be-maybe I need to dye my hair again". If I look again focusing on the girls I see "laughter-candy-pranks-candy cane- christmas-why did my dog chew up my grandmothers christmas ornament that was made of styrofoam, damned dog".


wow, that's a lot of connections. Was it natural to you, in the sense that was this process fast or did you have to think.
I think i can safely say that i am not a dom or aux Ne user. I do not connect ideas one after the other. Your mind would be an interesting and exciting place ;-)


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

oblivion7 said:


> I think my connections are a bit confusing, and hence the difficulty in determining whether I use Ne/Si or Ni/Se axis.
> The second picture may provide some clues, I guess. What did you think of the two pictures. Since it would be from Ne/Si lens your contribution will be useful to my dilemma.


My analysis may look similar to yours because of N & F influence. 
1st picture - I wondered if it was a painting, who took/painted the picture, how the people in the picture know each other, what they could have been talking about, etc. 

2nd picture - I thought that was an abstract image of an ear :/ but now I realize it is a gun, with figures of children as the bullets. Perhaps this is an example of the innocence involved in crime? or the personal feelings behind the action of using the weapon. There are two others in the reload, which might exemplify how violence breeds more hate.
I think many can agree that the second image is more intriguing.
I never thought interpreting a picture could be useful, but your response is difference from mine.


----------



## register (Aug 29, 2013)

oblivion7 said:


> @_register_
> 
> wow, that's a lot of connections. Was it natural to you, in the sense that was this process fast or did you have to think.
> I think i can safely say that i am not a dom or aux Ne user. I do not connect ideas one after the other. Your mind would be an interesting and exciting place ;-)


It is extremely natural-I simply cant NOT make connections. It isnt one-dimensional either-in reality, one idea may actually diverge into 2-3 new ideas which each is almost being held in mind at the same time, each vying for attention. Each step is less than one second to create the next layer.

As a result my brain is constantly full of noise and ideas all competing for attention. It is very energetically stimulating to allow the ideas to progress from one to another very rapidly, very easy to do so.

To channel this productively, ideation has to focused on a single core of an idea with each step of intuitive leaps returning to the starting core to refine the idea under consideration. I suspect the core is Si influenced very heavily -ie what has worked historically or in the past and what should be consistent into the future.

For instance:

goal: build a development plan for a product
1: I like my product- customers like it too, my customers are awesome, i like Bob, wasnt he great...
2: product features must bring value-a new button, new function, new look, new integration??? that last new integration didnt work too well....
3: I need market return and revenue-I wonder which features bring the most revenue, which ones customers would like the most....hmm competitor X did this...our other products do Y...

Nardi showed in his work that the brains of Ne doms look like christmas trees, with random activity constantly ongoing all over the place. 

The downsaide of this, is that other people cant see my connections, so think Im nuts, lol. Like I might look at the picture of the girls and end up saying "Damned dog" out loud and look totally bonkers. Additionally, I miss a huge amount of Se information as my brain is kept busy with all this racket ongoing so I appear to have no common sense 

meditation and learning to be mindful and enjoy the moment are very important for me.


----------



## oblivion7 (Jan 13, 2016)

@jennalee your thoughts on the second picture is different and fresh. A very different insight. I think processing visual information is more freeing because I believe human brain is more sensitive to visual input. Statements in cognitive tests are a bit restrictive because there is no context behind it. For example the following statement 
*'You are strongly touched by the stories about people's troubles' * It depends on how disturbing other people's troubles will seem to me and also would depend on the attitude of the person who tells the story and the way the story is told or written. However if some visual element is present as in showing what happened, I might be touched by it quite easily. 

Your interpretations seem more generalised compared to mine. Would that indicate that my S function overrides my N function.

Also I am somewhat new to this forum, I was wondering if this discussion is apt for cognitive function forum or What's my personality type? forum.


----------



## oblivion7 (Jan 13, 2016)

@register


> Like I might look at the picture of the girls and end up saying "Damned dog" out loud and look totally bonkers. Additionally, I miss a huge amount of Se information as my brain is kept busy with all this racket ongoing so I appear to have no common sense


That cracked me up:laughing:


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

oblivion7 said:


> @jennalee your thoughts on the second picture is different and fresh. A very different insight. I think processing visual information is more freeing because I believe human brain is more sensitive to visual input. Statements in cognitive tests are a bit restrictive because there is no context behind it. For example the following statement
> *'You are strongly touched by the stories about people's troubles' * It depends on how disturbing other people's troubles will seem to me and also would depend on the attitude of the person who tells the story and the way the story is told or written. However if some visual element is present as in showing what happened, I might be touched by it quite easily.


Cognitive functions test seem like a good idea but the flaw is that it relies on how a person interprets the questions, as you exemplified here. 



> Your interpretations seem more generalised compared to mine. Would that indicate that my S function overrides my N function.


Really? I thought the same about your description. You saw it as an representation of current events that are happening in the world, and therefore it seemed generalized . It would mean S/N in MBTI I guess, but the functions themselves are different and much more complex than the MBTI dichotomies. You will notice this as you learn more about the CF on the forum. It is not only intuition that is abstract, but instead all the introverted functions are "abstract" because they rely on an subjective impersonation of an object. In contrast to introverted subjectivity, the extroverted functions are known as being objective. You may be interested in The Difference Between the Extroverted and Introverted Functions | CelebrityTypes source as you might not understand what I mean. The article explains more about I vs E functions. The difference in our answers to the images could be related to this aspect of the cognitive functions.




> Also I am somewhat new to this forum, I was wondering if this discussion is apt for cognitive function forum or What's my personality type? forum.


yes, topics about function axis in specific are usually posted in this forum. The whats my personality type forum is where people fill in questionaires and ask people for feedback on what their personality type might be.


----------



## oblivion7 (Jan 13, 2016)

@jennalee i shall look at the article, think about it and reply in the morning. Thank you for your views. :happy:


----------



## oblivion7 (Jan 13, 2016)

@jennalee I read the article and I identified with this


> Introverts need time to access their inner bank of stored impressions. Introversion is about recognizing similarities in impressions that have already been assimilated into consciousness. Whenever an introverted function encounters an object its concern is not really with examining the object but rather with accessing their storehouse of previously digested impressions.


Now I'm going to describe something that I observed my mind doing. I do not know whether this could be Ji or Pi thoughts. 

Most of the time when I see something my mind is blank. Its like my eyes just glance over objects without thinking much on it. Only beautiful aesthetically pleasing objects capture my attention. Anyways my mom had just arranged some jasmine flowers in a small cup just to keep them fresh. On the surface of water one jasmine flower surrounded by jasmine buds. At first I just glanced it and arranged the buds in a circle around this one flower. I thought nothing more upon it, but then I thought of how I would connect this to something and after some moments, it seemed to me like the arrangement looked like a pentacle. It reminded me of the symbol of Pentacle. 








Also there is an earthenware pot that we keep outside in the garden, filled with water. My mom likes decorating the surroundings whenever she gets the time. So its filled with water and the surface is still and I can see the reflection of sky in it. I thought it looked beautiful and gave me a sense of calmness. I connected its reflective surface to a mirror as anyone would do. However that thought did not satisfy me. Now I looked at it again and was suddenly reminded of a simple physics experiment wherein a pin is safely placed on the surface of water such that it does not penetrate it – demonstrating Surface Tension and as I write this I had the image of a baby moving its arms in the amniotic sac. ( I think that image came from a NatGeo show I saw once). So what sort of perceiving function would this relate to. Is it okay to say that these are Pi thoughts. Or is it just a construct of my mind. Either it says something about the way I see things in terms of functions or I might be crazy. Do you think people could think in this way. Since I have not shared such inner thoughts with people in my real life I do not know what to make of it.:frustrating:


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

oblivion7 said:


> @jennalee I read the article and I identified with this
> 
> 
> Now I'm going to describe something that I observed my mind doing. I do not know whether this could be Ji or Pi thoughts.
> ...


You read the link! This does sound like introverted perceiving and I am glad to grasped the idea of the article. I can't tell what function this is, and as you have identified yourself as an introvert, I think this thought process is a good example how introversion works. I think it is likely that you are a Pi dom, which makes sense for the IxxJ types. Your examples are Perception because they are not based on reasoning. Perhaps you are at the point of just needing to identify if you are Ni or Si dominant. I couldn't describe my inner perceptions so accurately as that! If I were to describe my introverted thoughts I would be through a Ji perspective, if that makes sense. You could answer a questionnaire in one of the what's my type forums? (MBTI or socionics). I am leaning towards introverted intuition actually, because these example involve imagery and interconnection of objects. 

If you are interested in exploring this further, here are a few links to the functions in different typology theories:

Socionics has a slightly different interpretation of the functions compared to MBTI, but it is worth reading.

Socionics - Information Elements

Translation of Jung:

Introverted Intuitive Type

Introverted Sensation Type

For me it is hard to understand the introverted irrational (Pi) functions, but you might relate to it.


----------



## Plumedoux (Aug 16, 2015)

oblivion7 said:


> View attachment 489338
> 
> My response upon seeing the picture was as such
> When I glanced this picture I immediately thought of the prank of lord Krishna on gopis, Krishna stealing the dresses of Gopis when they bath in the river but I know its not related. I thought of this because my eyes saw the girl who fell in the muddy water and the way she is looking up I pictured the gopis looking up in the same way.


For this first analysis of the picture, I think you use Ne for this one because you speculate about what might happened from what you see and you use it in the objective way that everyone can understand. We all understand that your analysis could be real and we can speculate from this to a multiple of perspectives.



oblivion7 said:


> Then my eyes took in the *whole picture*. I immediately thought of Little woman novel, somehow the *concept* of sisters looking after each other came to my mind and how the bond among them is usually represented as one sister being the most mature, looking after the youngest one, and the middle children mostly being playful.


Now this one is Ni because first of what you said with "the whole picture" and then because you are interesting with the essence of the relationship between those girls and what their relationship might represent (Fe influence). And you connect it with unsconscious representation of the dynamic between sisters. So it's a subjective view.


I'll give my interpretation of the picture. For me the whole picture represent the personification of the archetype of the innocent, naive in the collective unconscious. They are all children and their faces are protrayed as pure like angels. They are all female to reinforce this impression of innocence. And finally the picture is covered by green mostly which I interpret this color with harmony, peace and calm.


----------



## oblivion7 (Jan 13, 2016)

@Plumedoux thanks for your analysis. Both Ne and Ni hmm.. I think I have come to the conclusion that I am not a dom or aux Ne user as the thread has progressed ( in my interactions with *register*) Well Ne is more stronger as dom than as aux function. So I am wondering if you could give an example of your aux Ne by what you have observed. Also I am pondering over Fe Fi differences so I would like to know how you see Fi in yourself. I know its not related to thread title but I would love to hear your views. :happy:


----------



## Plumedoux (Aug 16, 2015)

oblivion7 said:


> <!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->
> @<span class="highlight"><i><a href="http://personalitycafe.com/member.php?u=305298" target="_blank">Plumedoux</a></i></span>
> <!-- END TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention --> thanks for your analysis. Both Ne and Ni hmm.. I think I have come to the conclusion that I am not a dom or aux Ne user as the thread has progressed ( in my interactions with *register*) Well Ne is more stronger as dom than as aux function. So I am wondering if you could give an example of your aux Ne by what you have observed. Also I am pondering over Fe Fi differences so I would like to know how you see Fi in yourself. I know its not related to thread title but I would love to hear your views. :happy:


Don't forget that we use all functions, but we prefer to use some over other functions. A video that can help for this :





My analyze to the picture is Ni, though.
Now concerning myself, I'm sure I'm an INFP but I use Fi and Ni over all others functions. So my Ni>Ne. But I will try to give you the role of my Ne aux. My Ne is here to help my Fi. I see my Ne as someone adventurous and eccentric who take the shy Fi outside of his comfort zone to see and discover new things in the world. So my Ne is here to balance my Fi in his stubborness and self- centered condition by exploring new options and possibility. Ne can connect a concept from a specific area to another field that have nothing do. He seek new possibility and enjoy when there are a lot of possibility and doesn't like to be restrain to one option. He like to begins thinks because of the unknown and options and can do a lot of things in the same time. And like to bounce ideas by ideas without sticking to the previous one. Always trying to gather the most informations that he could from the outside world.


----------



## oblivion7 (Jan 13, 2016)

> For me the whole picture represent the personification of the archetype of the innocent, naive in the collective unconscious. They are all children and their faces are protrayed as pure like angels. They are all female to reinforce this impression of innocence. And finally the picture is covered by green mostly which I interpret this color with harmony, peace and calm.


I did think while reading this that it was not like the usual examples of Ne that one sees, but I was not sure if I should mention it since it would seem I was questioning your type and since I myself am unsure of my personality type, I thought it would not be a good idea. I have seen that video. Its Leon tsao, its socionics related I do believe that its how functions manifest in a person. MBTI is a bit rigid system compared to socionics, but socionics is more complicated.Its what I feel. 

I personally believe that someone who is a bit more introverted is more likely to have confusion regarding the orientation of auxilary function. The reason I do not think I have Ne is because I do not connect one idea to other like I have seen it as described in forums. Even if i do connect it is not expansive, at the most two or three ideas in a string.


----------



## Plumedoux (Aug 16, 2015)

oblivion7 said:


> I did think while reading this that it was not like the usual examples of Ne that one sees, but I was not sure if I should mention it since it would seem I was questioning your type and since I myself am unsure of my personality type, I thought it would not be a good idea. I have seen that video. Its Leon tsao, its socionics related I do believe that its how functions manifest in a person. MBTI is a bit rigid system compared to socionics, but socionics is more complicated.Its what I feel.
> 
> I personally believe that someone who is a bit more introverted is more likely to have confusion regarding the orientation of auxilary function. The reason I do not think I have Ne is because I do not connect one idea to other like I have seen it as described in forums. Even if i do connect it is not expansive, at the most two or three ideas in a string.


Don't bother too much with MBTI, it's just portrayed a way of thinking. If I might help I see Ni as percepctiveness, who can see something with different perspective. When Ni see something, he will see it with different angles. And Ni is much more in tune with the essence of things. The main strength of Ni is he's ability to give an unconventional and fresh view of something. 
The counterpart of Ni, is that is extrapolate from a not enough data. I think of a quote from J.R.R Tolkien by bilbo baggins who said "I feel thin, sort of stretched, like* butter scraped over too much bread*". Ni can be completely out of context too and caring a surrealist high standard and appear elitist.


----------



## Grad0507 (Dec 12, 2013)

To describe Ni vs Se, describe an apple.

If you describe it as red, round, etc. you lead with Se. If you describe it as an ingredient of apple pie, something that comes from apple trees, etc. you lead with Ni.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## QueenAtaraxia (Nov 10, 2015)

I'm self-typed as INFJ and my original thought seeing the picture was "we are all children of mother earth playing in her garden". Didn't even notice that one of the girls was in the water until I read the rest of your post, lol. Inferior Se?


----------



## oblivion7 (Jan 13, 2016)

@Grad0507


> To describe Ni vs Se, describe an apple.


That's a simple method:wink: Well the moment I saw the question I just pictured an apple in my mind. But it was fuzzy not detailed enough. Its just a blurred image of an apple floating in air lol. I did not even think of describing it. In my mind its like ' well, it's just an apple.'


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

Si/Ne


----------



## oblivion7 (Jan 13, 2016)

Really, but then I know that I don't use Si from my interactions with Si users in the Typing forum. I cannot relate to the personalized subjective view of incidents that they have talked of. I also don't think I use Ne, I mean I don't connect a lot of ideas and expand upon it. My connections are more towards a conclusion, more narrow.


----------

